# HTML help



## Abhishek532 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hii Guys

I'm currently learning HTML.I wanted to know if there was a way to shift a Hyperlink text a few spaces forward??
Example-


                      Email __________  Password___________

                      Login

Is there a way to shift the "Login" button a bit forward under the "Password" field??

Thanks in advance

Abhishek532


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hint: use _div_ and relative positioning.


----------



## RBX (Dec 31, 2013)

For pure HTML, put a series of &nbsp; before button control.


```
123 <input type="text" /><br/>
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; <input type="button" />
```

I hope you'll learn CSS as well. Therefore, try not to focus on styling right now; it is a better practice to keep it in a file different from HTML.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 31, 2013)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> For pure HTML, put a series of &nbsp; before button control.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Using inline CSS for just a few elements is okay. Also, it's more elegant than adding spaces.


----------



## RBX (Jan 1, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Using inline CSS for just a few elements is okay. Also, it's more elegant than adding spaces.



I agree, but perhaps not for someone still learning HTML.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 1, 2014)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> I agree, but perhaps not for someone still learning HTML.



I agree that CSS for an HTML begineer will not be very easy to understand, but why introduce him to bad practices (using &nbsp)? it's just like telling someone to use clrscr() in C.


----------



## RBX (Jan 1, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I agree that CSS for an HTML begineer will not be very easy to understand, but why introduce him to bad practices (using &nbsp)? it's just like telling someone to use clrscr() in C.



I meant to introduce him to HTML entities, forgot a link. HTML Entities

I never read a book on HTML and perhaps started using CSS quite early; learned about the HTML entities too late for someone claiming about having knowledge of HTML.
I find it is better to get a full understanding of features and their caveats before totally abandoning them. Even if we know that using clrscr() is a bad practice, using it and encountering errors is the best way to remember how bad it actually is.


----------



## Abhishek532 (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for replying


First of all guys I'm only 13


@RazorbladeXtreme  Sorry but I couldn't understand your code. I think it's high level for me .Could you please suggest me some other *easier* commands?
@harshilsharma63  Can you give me an example and a syntax to help me understand this command?

Thanks in advance
Abhishek532


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 2, 2014)

You can check this link: HTML Layouts also check css layout syntax.


----------



## lywyre (Jan 2, 2014)

@Abhishek

Try this for left margin: 
	
	



```
<a href="#" style="margin-left:20px;">Login</a>
```

You can learn Basics of HTML, CSS and more at W3Schools Online Web Tutorials


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 2, 2014)

just use table with 2 rows 4 coumns & put the login button in 4th cell in 2nd row
_____________________________________
|username|_________|password|_________|
|________|_________|________|Login       |


----------



## Abhishek532 (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks to everyone!!

Problem solved


----------

